# Bolivian Rhom



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

so here are some new pics of him 
had him for 6 months now
and i can hand feed him......


----------



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

nice rhom how big is he?


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Very good taken pictures...
Well done


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

he's 7" right now....
thanks


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

those are nice pictures, body shape is somewhat different compare to my guyana rhom.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Yanfloist said:


> those are nice pictures, body shape is somewhat different compare to my guyana rhom.


i have a 5" guyana rhom too.....he's body is longer


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Your rhom is absolutely beautiful! It looks like it's going to be jet black like a Peruvian black but with a yellowish belly like the more northern South American rhoms.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

Awsome Rhom!!! Looks Just like My Guy!


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice pictures


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

nice and healthy looking...good job


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

BUBB$ said:


> Awsome Rhom!!! Looks Just like My Guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your guy looks exactly like my gold diamond rhom. So far I haven't seen a rhom at that size that looked like Z's Bolivian.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks ja'eh


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> thanks ja'eh


Hey what can I say? I love the way your rhom looks.....man if you ever sell it than I would love to be the next and final owner.


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

that is a sweet looking rhom zong!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

awesome fish


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I LOVE that first shot!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

any update on this great looking rhom?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Great looking fish!
Nice quality photos too.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Beautiful rhom you have there sir


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome rhom man


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice rhom...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

awesome looking rhom.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice rhom and good pics too


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

beautiful rhom


----------

